# Entering an Obedience show and Agility show



## Keechak (Aug 10, 2008)

I have Hawkeye entered in the "Hounds for the Holidays" huge agility show in Millwaukee, it's a four day long "weekend" And I have him entered in NoviceB Standard and Jumpers on Friday and Saturday. If we do good and pass all four runs He will get his NA and NAJ titles!

I will be sending in an entry soon for the Oshkosh Obedience show as well he only needs one more passing score to get his CD title.

If we get all those titles (he already has his TD) in these shows he will get his VCD1 before the end of the year. I know he can do his CD, but I'm worried he wont get one or both of his agility titles he only has a 50% passing rate so far in agility, I will just have to do things slow and steady to increase our chances of passing.


----------



## Kyllobernese (Feb 5, 2008)

I have a very similar thing this weekend. Remmy needs two Q's in Snooker to get his Advanced Agility Dog Title. He finished his Starter's Games Dog Title and Agility Dog of Canada titles at this show last year so I am hoping we will be as lucky this year. It would be nice but not counting on it as we haven't had a lot of luck in Snooker. He is in Masters for Jumpers and Gamblers but in that elusive Advanced Snooker he has only managed one Q and he needs three.

Getting all packed up as it is a 350 Mile trip to where the Trial is. My sister has her dog in some classes also.


----------



## dobedvm (Nov 1, 2010)

congrats on your success so far, and good luck! a VCD1 is quite an accomplishment! While I won't show my older male in AKC agility, I'm considering taking my youngest back out in tracking to go for one with her, too... too bad I hate laying tracks


----------

